# Working on the R.R.



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to do some track work and ballasting that was getting bad and then test out the Elect. due to we are track power here. Lots of block to ck. out with difference controller. Other thing is..... I'm not use to working under 40 deg. weather here in Cal. I don't know how others out there do it . Getting old I guess.








We also added a story to the video just to add to a fun run.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

Great video. Love your layout. Stay warm! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*That's a lot of pencils, Noel!!! This must have been about 1962, when SF decommissioned most of the red Warbonnets from passenger to freight? Santa Fe & Butthead Cove RR, forever!*
Ron


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Colormepearl on 12 Nov 2012 05:11 PM 
*That's a lot of pencils, Noel!!! This must have been about 1962, when SF decommissioned most of the red Warbonnets from passenger to freight? Santa Fe & Butthead Cove RR, forever!*
Ron
*Ron .. You are right. 
Had to use pass Eng's. that was geared for faster speed and can hall Frt. under the 23 cars limit rule for Pass. train speeds. 
Had to get this loads of Pencils to Eraser factor in Chgo.Ill. so they can finish up the Pencils and to make it back for a dead line on a hot boat shipment back across the big pond. 
I hear they are running short on ball point pens at most of the G-gage factories, and also, due to high quality control they need the pencils with eraser to make quick changes on there prints as they build stuff down the convoy line that don't fit. 
Course they are blaming the economy and not the ball point pens. 

The Hwt. Pass cars I have must of been checked with ball point pens.. Unable to make any changes I guess, as in one pass. cars bath room, the sink was glued upside down and in another pass car bath room, the toilet is back wards. 
With Pencils with Erasers they could of been............maybe corrected.







*


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks great Noel, I think your RR is fantastic.
Jethro


----------



## Colormepearl (Jan 25, 2009)

*Happy to hear about the purpose of the pencils. Now, they have to train the Chinese sweat shop workers to use them. However, I think the economy must be a factor, because, for example, my new Pacific has no power pick-ups on, either the front or trailing trucks. (wire is getting very expensive over there). They must have found an eraser somewhere, to use on the new prints because the closer I look at that engine, the more things that I remember from my old Pacific, are just not on the new Aristocraft engines. Yes, at least Aristocraft is in desperate need of pencils designed with factory erasers and some lead in them, pens and maybe some paper to, for some fresh prints!!!*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Noely!! Regal


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Noel, I always enjoy videos of your railroad. I enjoy heavily planted layouts and maybe this why yours has that special appeal. My kind of music also. 
Is you RR open for visits? Advance notice and at your convenience of course. Would like to get out to sunny California again but hopefully when you higher temps. 

Thanks for posting. 
Dale


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dale W on 13 Nov 2012 07:29 PM 
Noel, I always enjoy videos of your railroad. I enjoy heavily planted layouts and maybe this why yours has that special appeal. My kind of music also. 
Is you RR open for visits? Advance notice and at your convenience of course. Would like to get out to sunny California again but hopefully when you higher temps. 

Thanks for posting. 
Dale There quite a few of us around Sacramento that don't need much of a excuse to run a train. Just let us know in advance and probably be running that day. laf.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Colormepearl on 12 Nov 2012 05:11 PM 
*That's a lot of pencils, Noel!!! This must have been about 1962, when SF decommissioned most of the red Warbonnets from passenger to freight? Santa Fe & Butthead Cove RR, forever!*
Ron

Later then 1962. With a caboose in that paint it must be a "CE" class. So maybe mid to late 60s at the earliest.

Nice video clip. I like the mars light.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Really enjoyed your video, Noel. And what a beautiful railroad. You put me to shame with my railroad just laid on the ground with a minimum of plantings. Anyway, thanks for posting, I did indeed enjoy it!

Ed


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 22 Nov 2012 09:14 AM 
Really enjoyed your video, Noel. And what a beautiful railroad. You put me to shame with my railroad just laid on the ground with a minimum of plantings. Anyway, thanks for posting, I did indeed enjoy it!

Ed











Ed. Tks for the coment...










I see you said you had your train on the ground with a few plants.. Well thats how I started yr's ago and watching what other did. 

I started to figue, guess I'll just lay the track on the lawn. I found a place, then trial and error on where and how to get something to look and work right. Boy did I have a lot of problems. I want it to look like the guys that have landscaper install there trains. 
I SEEN THAT THIS WAS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN IN THIS BARE FEILD BACK YARD. So going to have to do it myself.

Slowly I keep getting a few things out at a time and it started to grow. I have move more track than I ran train for awhile. Kind again like trial and error and lots of Derailments with Pine needles, Pine sap, Egrets, Possums and other varmints. Even darn Fogs and Snails was no help either.
Ever run over a big jucie snail? What a mess to the Eng. and tracks.. 

So I look back as I see you are doing with your trains and you should not have any shame on your R.R. You must be enjoying it or you wouldn't be on here and its /yours will never be finished either like we will never be. 

No mater what material you use, It seem I should of used something else. Darn, now I got to replace that section or I don't like the way it looks. Or where in the heck that that plant come form.. it grew.. Darn. 

Anyway..... just keep plugging away with your R.R. and it just a Hobby that never get done and yup......You Betcha ya.... .lots for fun in this hobby. 









Get a chance, maybe let us see how your R.R. looks.. What kind of trains you like and what you have. Like to see what you are doing and how it looks.. Never be a shame... 


Happy Thanksgiving to you and all. Noel & Jane


----------

